# poospleasures - you make mighty cool stuff



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

I looked at your pics and some of your posts.

Do you have a website? Where can I see your output?

I see you're retired from Ford Motor Company - is this a biz now or strictly cottage industry?

Sorry for all the rapid-fire Qs - but you really got my interest….

Howard


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Just saw your craft fair post.

Cool stuff.

Look forward to hearing back.

Howard


----------



## poospleasures (Aug 7, 2011)

No site just here on LJ,s. Not business per say. I do have a state tax number and do report my sales. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

My pleasure - keep the pics coming!


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Vernon is definitely a rock star!


----------

